# The robin is back



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, right on time. The robin runs back and forth along my front window pecking and the window. I believe this is his four year doing this. I have been meaning to do something for years. I assume it is the same guy and his wife. I will look over at him and he ducks his little head down when he sees me.
I taped newspaper to the windows last year and that seemed to work pretty well. Looked ghetto with paper taped to the front window.
I am thinking of relocating him, but then his wife would be all alone. They have been together for at least 4 years and did not want to break up the relationship. 
This could be the robins kids, in which case this could go on for generations. Anyone have any ideas? Funny, just got to wonder why he is late, then peck peck. You could set your watch to this guy


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I had the same problem. Mother Nature solved my problem as he didn't show up for year three. It seemed like he only did this while nest building, and this behavior seemed to stop once the eggs were layed. None of his offspring picked up the habit. I'm interested in an answer in case another one does show up doing it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

He's possibly seeing himself as a rival. Any type of material either placed inside or outside across the bottom to prevent the mirror effect may deter him.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stand outside and see if you see your reflection in that window.
He may be thinking it's another male on his turf.
My dad had a bird that would come tap at the window when the bird feeder was empty, that's the only time he would do it.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Stand outside and see if you see your reflection in that window.
> He may be thinking it's another male on his turf.
> My dad had a bird that would come tap at the window when the bird feeder was empty, that's the only time he would do it.


SeniorSitizen and Joe are right. He is attacking his reflection. Once I had one hitting so violently that he would leave blood on the glass. Their territorial instinct is so powerful that you can't chase them away. Ghetto is the way to go. Mask the window for those two or three weeks.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Tape a life-sized picture of a cat on inside of the window.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

My cats are completely worthless. My dog has cataracts. This robin seems to go for months at this game. Kinda funny, as soon as I turn my head, he ducks down. Then I look away he starts pecking away. 
I remember years ago laughing at my neighbor that had all these spinning pie tins in there yard. Well, that may have worked and now the robins have come to my house instead.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Mr Robin has either eaten a great many worms or is pregnant. He has really bulked up over the last few weeks. He still comes every morning at 7;48 am to start the pecking process. Looking at him, you can see the once passionate pecking has been reduced to a fleeting sense of duty.
Until next year, good luck Mr robin.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

mj12 said:


> Mr Robin has either eaten a great many worms or is pregnant. He has really bulked up over the last few weeks.


This is exclusively a male behavior.
A great many of worms or a beer belly....


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Give the robin a break; his old lady can't sleep, she throws up every few hours after which he has to go get her worms, and she looks in the mirror and says "look what you've done to me".


----------

